# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  Wanting to find a place to shoot near Christchurch

## crnkin

Hey guys.

Now that I'm living up here I no longer have access to multiple places to shoot any time I want, I need to start from scratch and find somewhere I can at least sight my rifles in.

Is there anyone who knows of any Doc hunting land which isn't too far away where I can go and shoot a few groups with the 6.5-284? Or any pay to shoot range?

I usually head out after work, leaving the weekends for hunting and keeping the mrs happy, but keen for day trips too.

Keen to meet up with chch members interested in longer range shooting or general hunting and shooting antics too.

Cheers boys,

Chris

----------


## scottrods

Handloaders at McLeans Island public night is every tuesday. $15 for a session, though it's popular in winter.
Join NZDA and get in the know for places to shoot. Also has a 200m range for daytime only use, public day once a month, and members only sessions on more regular basis.

----------


## outdoorlad

Handloaders club is worth considering joining, I could take you there for a shot sometime when it warms up.

----------


## Smiddy

yep would be good to have a place to shoot regulary, my memebership lapsed with handloaders and can only sign back up on tuessday nights i havnt been home on a tuesday in months so i dont really have anywhere, might go out lake lyndon during the week and do some shooting

----------


## crnkin

Cheers boys.

Probably will join up, but in the meantime I'm gonna head up arthurs on saturday.

If your keen smiddy give us a bell. Probably just take the 7mm08 and the 6.5x284 for some pressure and load testing. No chrono yet

Cheers!

Chris

----------


## scottrods

The NZDA range is open to public on Sat. Up to 200m available.

----------


## redbang

Yep, I'll be there, starts at 10a.m.

----------


## Smiddy

Sorry on the coast for the next few weeks mate, I have your money for can though

----------


## crnkin

Bugger. 

Saw the rain and didnt go up arthurs.

Should have gone to NZDA. Oh well.

Chris

----------


## crnkin

Went up lake lyndon yesterday. Real nice area.

Didnt find the range that people talk about, but found a nice wee area with no one around, on the doc land, and set up at 100 yards.

Will definitely be going back.

Chris

----------


## kiwial

i'm making the move down christchurch and am needing to find a new holy patch to sacrifice my hand loaded creations to the accuacy god MOA.
my qeaston is do the handloaders club or nzda range allow chronographs to be set up, might seem a silly queaston to some but an important aspect to me.
secondly i have seen a handloading pistol club website but its lacking info and the site contact is not working, so am i correct in thinking that this club is tied into the rifle club and membership will count to my b-cat.
looking forward to checking out the nra club , any one on this forum a member

----------


## distant stalker

handloaders will let you set up a crony. joining up is a pretty drawn out process but good once your done

----------


## gadgetman

> secondly i have seen a handloading pistol club website but its lacking info and the site contact is not working, so am i correct in thinking that this club is tied into the rifle club and membership will count to my b-cat.


Bit of a story to that. Basically was part of the handloaders, but through a bit of a falling out they have parted company.

----------

